# Best way to teach the Shorter Catechisim



## wallingj (Aug 6, 2009)

What ways and recommendations, have you taught the shorter catechism to your children?


----------



## wallingj (Aug 6, 2009)

My daughter did that with Kids Quest (the shorter short catechism), my son being a little bit lazy didn't memorize all of them. Yes, we should review and get my son to memorize them. Did you have them look up the scripture references and have them think why the answers are the way they are?


----------

